
Twitter Gets A TV Ad For Free As New Users Get Their First Taste Of Fail Whale - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/07/twitter-gets-a-tv-ad-for-free-as-new-users-get-their-first-taste-of-fail-whale/
======
ConradHex
Listening to local radio this morning, the DJs were discussing how they used
twitter. My impression is that it's really taking off in the mainstream in the
last several weeks.

~~~
rs
I listen to Kerrang Radio UK regularly, and they're quite up to scratch with
twitter actually

